# My Alpine Doe Has Soft Cow-Like Poop?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

(First off, pardon the gross details, but it might be important.)

Today, I saw several of my doe's poops in my pasture, some fresh and some baked from the sun  and I noticed that the poops looked like cow poop. Then I actually saw Elsie poop. And it came out as a long greenish soft "tube" that went splat as it hit the ground. She went several times like that while I was there.

I hadn't switched her grain in a while, she's still on the same diet of 1-2 lbs. of Dumor Goat Pellets once a day.
She had kidded twins about 2 months ago, and I had dewormed her the next morning after her kidding.

She acts fine to me, but can anyone explain this? I have heard diarrhea can be dangerous to goats, but her poop is not liquid. It's just soft, like fresh cow poop.

Any ideas or home remedies?

I can take pics of her poop if needed. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like ...they are getting really hot fresh growth...it is green in color ...so... it is what they are eating.... maybe cut back on their pasture time...and feed some oat hay or grass hay it may help..... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Like Pam siad. Most likely fresh green growth that they aren't used to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you said no change in grain but what about hay or pasture? 

if nothing has changed I would get a fecal run to check for parasites. I knw you said you wormed her but that doesnt mean it killed all the worms


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all for replying. The day after I posted this, her poop was back to pellets, but a little soft and greenish. Today, her poops are back to normal, black pellets.
It's good to know if it happens again. 
Yes, I just realized, it had rained a while back, so grass is growing in the pasture, and that must have been it....
Thanks again!


----------

